# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Sculpto - Unusual 3D Printer Review

## Max Funkner

Polar 3D printing, mobile slicing app, rotating printing bed, magnetic sheets, E3D's hot end - all of this (and more) is covered in Sulpto PRO2 3D printer review by Andrew Sink

The-flexible-magnetic-build-platform-with-Benchy.jpg

----------

